# Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler



## cback (6. November 2007)

*Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem die Hardware für meinen neuen Computer bestellt.

Hier noch mal die Bestellung im Überblick.
Festplatte:  250GB Samsung HD250HJ 7200rpm 8MB

Brenner:     Samsung SH-S203B/BEBE SATA

Netzteil:    ATX Tronje 420W 12cm Lüfter ROHS-Konform

Grafikkarte: 256MB Asus Radeon EAX1950Pro/HTDP PCIe

RAM:         2x DDR2 1024MB Aeneon 800MHz PC2-6400 CL5

Mainboard:   Gigabyte GA-MA69G-S3H AM2 AMD690G ATX

CPU:         AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ AM2"box"

Gehäuse:  ATX Midi Sharkoon Rebel9 value silver (ohne Netzteil)

Der PC wurde dann von jemanden zusammengebaut. Beim ersten Start stieg ein 
merkwürdiger Geruch auf (roch verbrannt). Daher wurden alle Komponenten 
überprüft und die Festplatte als Ursache gefunden. Diese war offensichtlich 
durchgebrannt. Da der PC ja auch ohne Festplatte bis zum Bios starten kann,
habe ich den PC gestartet und dabei von der Windows CD booten lassen. 
Dieser Vorgang lief auch korrekt ab, bis die Festplatte benötigt wurde. 
Aus schaltete ich den PC aus und startete ihn neu, weil ich die Hardware 
im BIOS überprüfen wollte. Beim erneuten starten bekam allerdings mein Bildschirm
kein Signal, es wurde also kein Bild dargestellt. Anmerkung: Nachdem die Festplatte
durchbrannte wurde zur Sicherheit die Grafikkarte ausgebaut und der Onboard Chip des
Mainboards verwendet. An der Grafikkarte kann es also nicht liegen, höchstens am Chip auf dem Mainboard. Der PC sendete nur ein Signal, wenn man ihn längere Zeit aus lies
und dann erneut einschaltete. 

Folgende Probleme ergeben sich aus der Beschreibung:

1. Warum könnte die Festplatte durchgebrannt sein?
2. Warum bekommt der Bildschirm kein Signal?
3. Welche Hardwarekomponenten sind defekt/könnten defekt sein?

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Antwort auf eine oder mehrere der Fragen? Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus.

Gruß

cback


----------



## MrMorse (6. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Baue das System mal 'fliegend' auf (auf dem Tisch mit minimaler Hardware).

- MB
- 1 RAM-Riegel
- CPU + Kühler
- Monitor

Dann ein CMOS-Reset und starten. Kommst Du jetzt ins Bios?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Warum gibt man mehrere hundert Euro für 'nen Rechner aus und nur 5uro für irgendein Schrott von Netzteil und postet dann in 'nem Forum, das was nie wirklich funzt?!


----------



## MrMorse (6. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum gibt man mehrere hundert Euro für 'nen Rechner aus und nur 5uro für irgendein Schrott von Netzteil und postet dann in 'nem Forum, das was nie wirklich funzt?!


Weil nicht jeder weiß, daß es Unterschiede bei NTs gibt.

Trotzdem:
Der PC sollte ohne Geruch ins Bios kommen.

@cback
Willkommen im Forum


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

das bei einer Festplatte bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme die Platiene durchbrennt komisch habt,ihr einen Kurzen mit dem Gehäuse verursacht,bau wie schon gesagt mal alles aus und Teste einzeln


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*



MrMorse schrieb:


> Weil nicht jeder weiß, daß es Unterschiede bei NTs gibt.


Deswegen sollte man auch fragen, bevor man einen Rechner kauft 

Auf jeden Fall sollte man sich wundern, warum ein 550W NT für 25 verkauft wird, wenns überall sonst ~75-100 kostet...


----------



## cback (7. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Hallo, danke für die Antworten.

Ich werde das mit dem CMOS Reset mal probieren.
Was mich halt auch gewundert hat, war die Sache mit der Festplatte. Ich könnte zwar alles immer einzeln auswechseln und testen woran der Fehler liegt, aber ich habe keine alte Hardware die ich dafür verwenden könnte.

Und zum Netzteil:

Nicht jeder ist ein Profi in Sachen Hardware und kann alle möglichen Werte und Testberichte auswendig. Und was du mir einem 550 Watt Netzteil das wir 25  verkauft wird entzieht sich auch meinem Verständnis. Das Netzteil hat weder 550 Watt noch kostet das irgendwo 100 

@ MrMorse

Danke für die Begrüßung


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*



cback schrieb:


> Und zum Netzteil:
> 
> Nicht jeder ist ein Profi in Sachen Hardware und kann alle möglichen Werte und Testberichte auswendig.


Und deswegen solltest auch fragen, _bevor_ du dir was kaufst, jetzt weißt warum.



cback schrieb:


> Und was du mir einem 550 Watt Netzteil das wir 25  verkauft wird entzieht sich auch meinem Verständnis. Das Netzteil hat weder 550 Watt noch kostet das irgendwo 100


Ändert nichts dran, das das völliger Billig Schrott ist, der absolut nichts taugt, siehst hier, wo die ganzen 'noNames' richtig schlecht wegkommen.

Ein 'normales' 300-350W Markennetzteil wäre um WELTEN besser als das was du dir gekauft hast, daher nochmal:
Fragen bevor du dir was kaufst und nicht hinterher, wenn du 'nen Problem hast...


----------



## Spooky (7. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Das ist alles richtig, aber das Problem löst es im Moment auch nicht! 

Zu 1: Falsch angeschlossen oder NT/Mainboard hats in den Tod gerissen. 
Zu 2: Grafikkarte defekt, BIOS nicht richtig eingestellt, Mainboard/NT defekt
Zu 3: Siehe 1 & 2


----------



## Düsi 800 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Mal ne Frage.
Was hast du für eine Festplatte? IDE oder SATA? Und, hat deine Festplatte 2 Stromanschlüsse (ein 5.25" Laufwerksanschluss und/oder einen SATA Stromstecker)?
Wenn du nämich, (wenn du 2 Stromanschlüsse besitzt) beide eingesteckt hast, dann ist klar, dass dir deine HD abraucht.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn aber vielleicht hilfts dir ja


----------



## cback (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Hmm, ich habe tatsächlich eine Sata Festplatte. Kann natürlich sein, dass der Typ den Fehler gemacht hat.

Ich habe jetzt das ganze an einen Fachmann weitergegeben und laut seiner Diagnose ist 1 RAM Riegel defekt und natürlich auch die Festplatt.

Achja: Gibt es eigentlich noch immer Inkompatibilitäten mit 64 Bit Betriebssystemen? Ein 64 Bit OS würde ja bei mir Sinn machen.
Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit unter Windows zu erkennen, ob man ein 64Bit oder ein 32 Bit Betriebssystem hat?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Nur bei dämlich geschriebener Software und seltener Hardware und auch da nicht unbedingt...

Probleme mit Software (die voll 32bittig ist) gibts eigentlich nur, wenn Treiber gebraucht war ider irgendein Honk zu blöde oder ein *netterkerl* war (z.B. dümmliche Versionsabfrage oder Kopierschutztreiber).


----------



## jetztaber (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*



cback schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit unter Windows zu erkennen, ob man ein 64Bit oder ein 32 Bit Betriebssystem hat?



Wenn man nicht weiß, was man da installiert hat (bzw. irgendeiner mir installiert hat),  besorg ich mir z.B. einen 64 Bit Grafiktreiber und installier den. Wenn Windows die Installation verweigert, ists die 32 Bit Version und natürlich umgedreht. Es sollte aber auch irgendwo in der Systemsteuerung zu finden sein. Es ist schon zu lange her, dass ich nicht wusste, was ich da so auf der Festplatte habe...


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Es geht noch einfacher:
Einfach 'nen 16bit Programm suchen und versuchen das auszuführen 

Gehts, hat man 32bit, gehts nicht, hat man 64bit


----------



## jetztaber (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

... das impliziert automatisch die Frage, was ist denn ein 16 Bit Programm?


----------



## MrMorse (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es geht noch einfacher:
> Einfach 'nen 16bit Programm suchen und versuchen das auszuführen
> 
> Gehts, hat man 32bit, gehts nicht, hat man 64bit



Warum sollte das unter 64bit nicht laufen?


Feststellen kann man es (vielleicht) so:
Gerätemanager->Systemgeräte->PCI-BUS und da den Reiter "Ressourcen"
Sich da den letzten 'Speicherbereich' ansehen.
Wenn hier ein Wert mit 4 Byte steht, ist es ein 32bit-System, wenn dort 8Byte stehen ein 64bit-System.

BTW:
Kann mal jemand mit Vista64 schauen, ob da wirklich 8 Byte stehen?
(Deswegen auch oben in Klammern das 'vielleicht')


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Windows 3.1/DOS.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*



MrMorse schrieb:


> Warum sollte das unter 64bit nicht laufen?


Weils keinen 16bit Mode im Long Mode gibt, da kann man nur 64bit und 32bit Code ausführen, 16bit wurd entsorgt.
Siehe Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MrMorse schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand mit Vista64 schauen, ob da wirklich 8 Byte stehen?
> (Deswegen auch oben in Klammern das 'vielleicht')


Gibt auch 'ne einfachere Möglichkeit, einfach Win + Pause pressen, dann stehts, bei XP64 wirds nicht verheimlicht, bei Vista stehts auch da.


----------



## cback (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Das Problem dabei ist, dass das OS bei einem Fertigpc mitgeliefert wurde. Dieser hat einen 64 Bit Prozessor, aber ich weiß halt nicht ob das ein 64 Bit OS ist oder nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Sicher nicht, steht auch bei.

Ists XP oder Vista??


----------



## cback (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Also ich hab da keinen Hinweis auf 64 Bit oder 32 Bit gefunden.
Ist XP.
Kann man das eventuell aus der Übersicht unter dxdiag herauslesen?
Da gibts ja auch eine Zeile "Betriebssystem" Kann man da vielleciht aus dem Build rauslesen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Dann ists 32bit, gab nämlich keinen Fertig PC mit XP64, warum auch immer.

Daneben ist die Version unterschiedlich (XP32 -> 5.1, 64 -> 5.2), es steht an jeder Ecke und Kante 'x64', im Startmenü, beim Booten, beim benutzen, Controlpanel...

Wenn ich Win + Pause drücken tu und 'Systemeigenschaften' sich öffnet steht bei mir:

System:
  Microsoft Windows XP
  Professional x64 Edition
  Version 2003
  Service Pack 1


----------



## cback (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

Okay danke für deine Hilfe. Ich werde mir mal überlegen mir eventuell ein 64 Bit OS, oder gibt es da noch immer Probleme mit Software/Spielen?


----------



## jetztaber (10. November 2007)

*AW: Neuer PC produziert einen merkwürdigen Fehler*

In einem 64Bit BS funktionieren nur 64 Bit Treiber. Wenn Du Hardware hast, für die es diese Treiber nicht gibt, bleibt diese ohne Funktion.

32 Bit Programme werden in einem entsprechenden Kompatibilitätsmodus ausgeführt und funktionieren dann auch. Gleiches gilt für Spiele. 16 Bit Programme bleiben außen vor.


----------

